# Glasshaugh House, Aberdeenshire



## Gorecki (Oct 27, 2009)

Visited with Lost and Alir147 shabazzz 

Glasshaugh House dates back to 1770. 
It was re-designed by Archibald Simpsom in 1840.
It was last occupied in the 1950's and is now a gutted shell inside. 



























Yessss =]


----------



## gjrblt (Oct 27, 2009)

What caused it to be abandoned? It doesn't look fire damaged.


----------



## Gorecki (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't say there was a fire!!!!!


----------



## gjrblt (Oct 27, 2009)

I know, that was just the first reason that came to mind to abandon a lovely house like that and let it decay. It puzzles me - it's not such a massive house that it would be unliveable, not fire or WW2 damaged, so why was it suddenly abandoned in the 50s?


----------



## Krypton (Oct 27, 2009)

Someone obviously cuts the grass?..


----------



## lost (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice photos G, I like the one of Ali climbing the staircase.
It's a garden ornament for the house next door.
Lots of these old big houses ended up being stripped or abandoned in the mid-20th century. They were just too costly to maintain or restore in an impoverished time.











My other photos were corrupted, but it is disgusting inside.


----------



## Gorecki (Oct 27, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Someone obviously cuts the grass?..



Aye. The gardener 

Is that upstairs lost? Eeeek!!


----------



## Krypton (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorecki said:


> Aye. The gardener
> 
> Is that upstairs lost? Eeeek!!



Oh. We dont have gardeners in England that'll be why!


----------



## boxfrenzy (Oct 27, 2009)

That second picture is fab. Top work G


----------



## lost (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorecki said:


> Is that upstairs lost? Eeeek!!



Yep. We stuck to the stone landings, but even some of the flagstones were cracked.


----------



## zimbob (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice one 

Not heard of this place before.


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 28, 2009)

liking that!!!


----------



## skittles (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice house and pics

wonder why it does not appear in the buildings at risk register???

Someone "undoubtedly" will now post a link and show me up, like usual


----------



## lost (Oct 29, 2009)

http://buildingsatrisk.org.uk/BAR/d...OWN&whs=Any&conser=Any&name=glasshaugh&Page=1


----------



## Gorecki (Oct 29, 2009)

It's been on the BAR Register for years!
Alir ALWAYS wanted to go everytime we were up in the area, it's just a few minutes from Ladysbridge.... 
But we always made excuses and didnt go. But it was a nice sunny day and the 3 of us had an hour to kill before we had to go home and watch X FACTOR so we thought why not go and check it oot


----------



## Bax__ (Oct 29, 2009)

Great photos....

This is a great book with some excellent pictures on the demise of some of the more promenant Scottish Country Houses. It also has a full list of all the houses lost over the 20th Centuary in Scotland.

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scotlands-Lost-Houses-Ian-Gow/dp/1845133935/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256817262&sr=8-2"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scotlands-Lost-Houses-Ian-Gow/dp/1845133935/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256817262&sr=8-2[/ame]

There is also an English one that I've not bought yet

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Englands-Lost-Houses-Archives-Country/dp/1854108204/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256817262&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Englands-Lost-Houses-Archives-Country/dp/1854108204/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256817262&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## skittles (Oct 31, 2009)

I knew it, must get to an opticians!

The place looks million times better in Gorecki pics then on the At Risk Reg pics


----------



## cotter (Nov 14, 2009)

I've driven past it hundreds of times, but never actually seen it in any detail - great to see these pics. My mother was brought up a couple of miles from here, and my uncle works on the farm on which the building lies, so has a strange kinda affinity to me lol.


----------



## ryedale rodent (Nov 15, 2009)

According to 'Scotland's Endangered Houses' (SAVE), the owners of the house "propose to eventually restore it", but as this was published in 1990 it looks rather doubtful. Great shame.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 16, 2009)

That's a fantastic book, some of the buildings listed have been demolished, some converted & others still languish 19 years later!


----------



## ryedale rodent (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, it's one of the best records of the wealth of neglected houses in Scotland, but makes for very sad reading. I've visited quite a few of the sites over the years.


----------



## lost (Nov 17, 2009)

I almost forgot about the resident goat. It was 100 times better than the house.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 18, 2009)

That's one diabolical looking goat.


----------



## lost (Nov 18, 2009)

It was really cute, it was bounding about like a puppy.


----------



## Claire23 (Aug 20, 2022)

Gorecki said:


> Visited with Lost and Alir147 shabazzz
> 
> Glasshaugh House dates back to 1770.
> It was re-designed by Archibald Simpsom in 1840.
> ...


Hi,

I had my childhood at Glassaugh, it was derelict by then, but we were able to hang our washing on the third floor!.
My parents renovated the smaller house in the 80's.
Please can you tell me, do you have any other pictures please.
I have a photo taken at Glassaugh in 1912. My parents found it in the woodshed.

I hope you reply 

Regards Claire


----------



## night crawler (Aug 20, 2022)

Claire23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my childhood at Glassaugh, it was derelict by then, but we were able to hang our washing on the third floor!.
> My parents renovated the smaller house in the 80's.
> ...


Hi Clare welcome to the DP. This was posted back in 2009 so the person may not be a member or at least lapsed. Try sending a PM to them and see if you get a response


----------



## wolfism (Aug 20, 2022)

Hi Clare, I'm not the original poster but I explored with her years ago, and also with Lost and Ali (who is tragically no longer with us). There may be some photos on their Flickr pages -






Alir147’s albums | Flickr







www.flickr.com










8333696’s albums | Flickr







www.flickr.com













zenithfivenine


Explore zenithfivenine’s 809 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------

